# Fall Crappie and Gill help



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

So I've gotten into spring crappie fishing here lately and I know a little bit about getting them and gills through the ice. But I am really clueless about the fall holding patterns, especially for the slabs. Could really use some tips. 

The lake I fish most is weeds, weeds, more weeds, and maybe two submerged trees in about 20fow. I know cold is when to leave the beds and head for deep cover but have no clue when about they transition. I really have not done well targeting through out the summer and have always done best when they're deep on cover in cold weather or chasing lures in the spring. 

I'm not looking for a meal so much as to beat my PB and get the two other FO's I need for the Master pin. Figured crappie and gills were my best bet but not sure how to go at it this time of year. I'll be trying for some bass and flats still of course, just want to up my chances and need a butt kick in the right direction. Thanks a bunch in advance and tight lines!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This time of year I look shallow first. 5 to 8 ft water. Look for some type of wood on the bottom. Could be just one log or branch laying in those weeds. You'll be surprised how many big crappies and gills use that spot.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

chaunc said:


> This time of year I look shallow first. 5 to 8 ft water. Look for some type of wood on the bottom. Could be just one log or branch laying in those weeds. You'll be surprised how many big crappies and gills use that spot.


Great advice here. Really like tossing a maribou road runner under a bobber this time of year. Sometimes a added maggot helps.


----------

